# sears / honda crossbreed monster



## horton316 (May 25, 2009)

hey fellers, this is my first thred on this forum, so hello all, anyways to the point. i have a 68 super suburban, it was my grandpas. i bought a custom 10 for convert the ignition system to elimenate the mag and have a starter generator plus an alt, so here i am with a custom 10 frame and trans and a honda cb 750 motor i have been hanging on to for some time, it all seems to fit well together except the engine in a right hand drive and the trans on the tractor is a left hand drive, any ideas? this is kind of just a goof off project so im not really looking to dump any money into it any sugestions will help maybe someone has a better idea then me


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TRACTORFORUM horton316,

Interesting conversion, and I'm a sucker for fabrication thinking "outside the box". 

If I understand correctly, you want to convert the crank shaft rotation in the opposite direction?? 

I'll cut to the chase here . I have acquired a very similar model (SS12) without the original engine. The little garden tractor was picked up by me, and at a state of the original owner struggling with a Honda 400cc conversion...but unfinished. The poor old guy passed away and left it as is, without harnessing the engine to the differential, including linkages, exhaust and pulleys for the belt drive.

After bench testing the engine, and finding out (surprisingly) how well it ran, I toyed with the idea of 'Jack shafts', chains, sprokets, pulleys and tensioners (to act as a clutch), I came to the conclusion....there just has to be a smarter, better and much simpler way. There is, and not too expensive versus the mechanical nightmare of hardware. 

Converting the kenitic energy and incorrect rotation by adapting two hydraulic pump-motors. This is the stage I’m at right now. 

The first pump, coupled directly inline with the engines crank shaft pulley, will convert the power to fluid drive via a pump pulley and short belt. I have fabricated the pump mount to hold and align the two (engine/pump) pulleys that include a ½” bolt that will (in either direction) act as the tensioner. The next step is to connect the IN and OUT port hoses through a flow control valve and finally, to the second pump and pulley. The second pump will power the transaxle’s large pulley. The benefits by using the hydraulic power are:

*The engine rotation is a non factor as these small pump motors are reversible by simply switching the IN/OUT port hoses.
*The engine placement can be installed in any direction that provides enough space to mount the pump motor.
*The engine can operate at a lower RPM, and although a stationary running engine will run better and last much longer, increasing the RPM’s will allow for operating additionally attached (hydraulic powered) implements.
*The “Flow Control” valve operates as a brake AND accellerator.
*The original transaxle gear range, including reverse, can be used without any additional fabrication or hardware.
*The option, which I’m now seriously considering, of adding a third pump motor will power any belt or gear drive implement. I’m going to power a two blade, 42” mower deck by using the additional pump motor to replace the original crank pulley drive system.

I’m about half way through….I have chopped, re-welded and temporarily installed the 4.5 gallon, fluid tank, purchased two pump motors, built the pump mounts with pulleys, converted the new exhaust system from a salvage motorcycle, and designed and built an engine cradle to sit upon the original compartment….and that’s as far as I’ve gone.

Do you have any pictures of your progress??

Look forward to updates and pictures (if ya’ gottem )

SHARTEL


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

A few pictures to help explain:


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Another view of aft pump drive setup


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

*Optional diagram*

Based on an existing system that's reported to be industructable:


----------



## horton316 (May 25, 2009)

*not quite the opposite direction*

well thank god i dont have that prob, pretty ingetious and that ps pump idea is cool plus your options are limitless with the hydrolic pto. my problem is a little more basic , i dotn have pics as of the moment but i will soon, basicly the output of the motorcycle engine and trans is on the left side of the crank and the input of the trans axle on the tractor is on the right hand side so basicy the output and input gears are offset by about 12 inches. my first thought was to have a dual chain set up with basicly a set of idlers half way between the engine and transaxle.. really easy would be the solid rear axle and eliminate the transaxle but the whole idea of the project is 5 speed trans on the honda engine + 3 speed w/ reverse on the transaxle plus the 2 speed rear end giving me more gears and torque than i know what to do with maybe pull tree stumps haha


----------

